# Metformin and Paracetamol



## donnarob (Dec 14, 2010)

Is it okay to take paracetamol with Metformin? 

My son has man flu!  I think I'm coming down with it too but just want to be sure it's okay toke the paracetamol. 

Donna


----------



## Steff (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi Donna do you have the patcient information leaflet? it will tell you on it whats safe and whats not safe to take Personally i take parecetomol and have had no bother at all x


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 14, 2010)

I think that Steffie has pretty much covered what I'd suggest too.

If you don't have the patient leaflet to hand, it's often possible to find it online. Let us know if you have any problems, I'm sure one of us could track it down (either physically or online).

Andy


----------



## margie (Dec 15, 2010)

I posted a link to the metformin PIL on another thread. Here is a link to the paracetamol one
http://www.cks.nhs.uk/patient_information_leaflet/painkillers_paracetamol

It looks like paracetamol is OK with most things - though it does say check with a Dr.


----------



## Caroline (Dec 16, 2010)

I take metformin and paracetemol with no problems, but if you are ever in any doubt ask the pharmacist or give NHS Direct a call for professional advice. I hope your son is feeling better soon.


----------

